# Craftsman Weedwacker fuel supply



## IndyBob (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a Craftsman Weedwacker model 358.795530 that has both fuel lines broken inside the tank and the fuel pickup laying in the bottom of the tank not connected to anything.

I have ordered replacement lines and they are 2 different sizes. Looking at the parts diagram I does not show which line the fuel pickup is connected to or how the lines are routed.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The smaller diameter line is the fuel supply line, this is the one the fuel pickup filter attaches to inside the fuel tank and runs to the inlet on the carburetor.
From the carburetor the larger diameter line runs to the suction side of the primer assembly, and then from the output side of the primer back into the fuel tank.


----------



## IndyBob (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks 30YearTech. I really appreciate the fast reply.


----------

